# an alternative to snow chains??



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

just come across these on Ebay while looking at new snow chains.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Tire...293642?hash=item41d610b60a:g:vqQAAOSwGzhaFTvS

I already have some chains and snow socks in the motorhome to get me out of trouble in snow, but these look like an interesting cheap alternative, but probably best for light snow conditions - anyone have an experience of these???


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not come acros them before but at £10.43 per item that work out at £82 for a set of 4 for the two driven wheels and that is not cheap.

I wonder how tough they are and how long they would last........

"Only a rich man can afford to buy cheaply - buy cheap buy often"


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

compared to a set of snow chains, £82 isn't bad for something that you are unlikely to use - I have only used my chains once in 14 years. I have Spike Spiders chains and to buy the equivalent pair these days would cost around £350! a decent pair of classic chains is c£150 (you can pay a lot less but they are often not good enough on heavy vehicles). a new pair of snow socks is c£70 although you can always pick unused new on ebay as people change vehicles that have different wheel sizes - I picked up a pair for £30 recently for our new m/h.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here you go, set of six for £50 including postage from France.

https://www.banggood.com/6pcs-165-2...-p-1107327.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=FR

Or if you can wait a couple of weeks, £19 for each set of three from China.

https://www.banggood.com/3Pcs-Car-S...-p-1241426.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN

Always an outside risk of having to pay VAT if you buy direct from China.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

IF it’s snowy enough to need anything like these or chains I would be staying put!!

Unless of course I had gone somewhere to go skiing (I don’t ski!)

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You might get caught out by the vagaries of the weather though Andy...

The Chinese ones might be worth a punt at that price.

I had a set of snow socks for my birthday from my lad and they were nowhere near 70 quid. They were around 40 quid which puts them in the same bracket as 2 sets of these Chinese things.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> You might get caught out by the vagaries of the weather though Andy...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I like to head for sun rather than snow!!

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> I like to head for sun rather than snow!!
> 
> Andy


Me too but crossing northern Europe to get to it carries a risk of snow. We saw plenty in northern Spain when we went down there in January.

Also we tour all through winter and snow on high ground can easily confound meteorologists in my experience.

Its a no brainer to carry something as a precaution if one is touring in winter.

Graham :smile2:


----------

